# Learning Breakaway Roping



## randiekay215

Honestly?! Nobody has ANYTHING to say??!!


----------



## rodeogirl309

Hmmm, not much help with tips necessarily, but If you have specific questions, feel free to ask me. PM or ask me here. I have done some roping, so I could help you as much as I can. Have you ever roped off your horse's back?


----------



## randiekay215

Thanks!! Somebody finally responded! lol Anyway, yes I have roped off his back. Only while standing though. I haven't started running and throwing yet. We've just walked around while I've twirled and thrown in front of him. I've heeled him as well. Right now I'm just trying to work on getting my horse used to the box and the rope. As for what I'm working on with MYSELF I'm just trying to get used to coordinating holding the reins and rope in the left hand, twirling with the right, then having to pull with the right after I throw my loop. I'm brand new to all of this, so I just need to get my coordination down!


----------



## rodeogirl309

Haha, yes,coordination is HUGE! Not so much fun to first learn though....(can still see myself getting stuck in the ropes....). Sounds like your starting off right. I don't know your horse, but is he a cow horse? Has he been worked with/around cows?


----------



## randiekay215

I haven't gotten tangled with the ropes yet, but I'm sure that won't last too long. lol My horse is the one in my avatar. He's going to be 4 in April. He's a Qh gelding. Anyway, yes he has been around cows. He's pastured with 5 head right now. He loves them! Every time we ride in the pasture he loves to follow after them. He heads straight for them. I have yet to run one on him, but I doubt that will be a problem. His lines include Peppy San, Doc Bar, Leo, Poco Tivio, Joe Reed II, Three Bars, the list goes on. Lots of cow in him. 
You're right, its not that fun when you're starting out!


----------



## Rebelappy

my aqdvice just keep practricing i spend alot time roping a dummie on the ground and learning to pull my slack which took sometime and then i moved to roping the dummie from my horse which helped alot on getting coordinated if you have a decent size dummie that can be roped of a horse another thing that helpped me and my horse was to have someone pull the dummie be hind a four wheeler so then you horse gets use to tracking the dummie as a cow and you can learn to stand rope and hold your reins .. good luck breakaway roping is so much fun i loved it !!!


----------



## randiekay215

I've never even thought of towing the dummy behind something...That's a great idea!


----------

